# I finally made them!



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

When my Daddy died I said I was going to make all the grandkids a "grandpa pillow" using Daddy's old overalls. My niece Amanda asked me to please make them this year, so I did. 

They didn't turn out as well as I'd hoped, but I got them done! Amanda cried when she opened hers. I think she will cherish it for a very long time.

My nephew Jonathan's pillow:










My niece Anna's pillow:










Amanda's pillow:










I tried to use flannel that reflected an interest of theirs. Jonathan is big into hunting, Anna loves penguins and Amanda collects owls. They also got a few little gifts in Grandpa's briefcase (what my Daddy always called the zippered pocket of his overalls).


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

Really a treasured gift....


----------



## TraderBob (Oct 21, 2010)

Wonderful gift of memories


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

Such a thoughtful, meaningful gift.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Very good remembrances. I have to make some pillows out of left over shirts/pants from Uncle David.

I'll have to remember what you did for an example.


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

Very nice! I am sure they will be treasured for years.


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

Very precious gift.


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

I think they are cute. Does the overall go all the way around or is it just on the front of the pillow?


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

What a wonderful gift for your family!


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Katskitten said:


> I think they are cute. Does the overall go all the way around or is it just on the front of the pillow?


The back was made from the legs. I made the back so it overlapped, making it easy to remove the down pillow inside so the pillow cover can be washed.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Awwwwwwwww. How sweet.
They are going to love those.....forever.


----------



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

That's such a treasured gift! I'd cry, too.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

What a wonderful keepsake for the kids. And I love that you remembered the "briefcase". I bet he kept candy and such in there for them. Very cute idea, and I'm sure the grandkids will cherish them for years to come.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Those are terrific! They will love them always!


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

those are very cute!


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Thanks everyone!

Daddy kept his money, chapstick, receipts, etc. in his "briefcase". So I put a little money, a chapstick, etc. in each one...things that Grandpa might have had in there.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

What a great gift(and idea)! Those are so cute.


----------



## FarmersDaughter (Jul 8, 2008)

I love those. What a wonderful gift for his grandchildren!


----------



## CarrieAnne (Sep 4, 2009)

Those are AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!! What great gifts!


----------



## acde (Jul 25, 2011)

How wonderful, I cried reading about it, (the brief case). just precious!


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Thanks again. Now my daughter is wondering where hers is (I only made them for my nephew and nieces...plan to make them for my two kids next Christmas). Looks like I may have to make my daughter one for her birthday on the 31st!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Ravenlost - you've started something now!


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

WOW ..those are sooooo sweet..and cute...you did a great job.....I am sure they will be treasured for a long time.......I would have cryed too.....and yes you have started something......Love Them.....Bless Your Heart......you are sweet for making them....
bopeep


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

OH, what a great job and what a blessing these will be to those that received them! What a sweetie you are!!


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Fortunately my two kids are the last of the grandkids! I only have two more to make, although they weren't hard. Took me about an hour each.


----------

